

Heroku announces support for 17 new Postgres extensions - selenamarie
https://postgres.heroku.com/blog/past/2012/8/2/announcing_support_for_17_new_postgres_extensions_including_dblink/

======
bryanlarsen
I was hoping for postgis when I saw the title . Hopefully that's coming soon.

~~~
craigkerstiens
We do currently have a public beta for PostGIS
(<https://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/is-postgis-available>) though it is
only available on certain plans and is not yet GA like the other extensions.

~~~
dmpayton
Once PostGIS is out of beta, will it be available on dev/Kappa/Crane? (I
tweeted @heroku about this, but never got a response)

------
exogen
Since the dblink extension is available even on the free dev plan, is anything
stopping you from creating a bunch of dev databases and linking them together
to overcome size restrictions? Sounds kinda fun, although there will of course
be concerns over performance, integrity constraints, etc.

~~~
the1
do you have 20 credit cards for 100MB of free database?

~~~
ceejayoz
PayPal lets you generate one-time use credit card numbers, don't they?

~~~
k33l0r
Only in the US.

------
pbreit
Is Postgres gaining momentum such that it might displace MySQL as the go-to
DB?

~~~
jamescun
I doubt it. While PostgreSQL offers a number of technological advantages over
MySQL, MySQL has a lower barrier to entry and easier to understand concepts
than PostgreSQL as well as being a major part of the LAMP stack, which is
still the most common entry point of web development. Rather than viewing one
database solution as the dominant, what we are likely to see is the
diversification of database technologies with the likes of NoSQL solutions
coming to prominence in stacks.

~~~
gbog
> MySQL has a lower barrier to entry and easier to understand concepts than
> PostgreSQL

This affirmation need some explanation. In my view, once SQL is understood,
both are similar. PostgreSQL might even be simpler, as it has no concept of
"engines".

------
pygy_
According to the Postgres documentation, CHKPass is implemented on top of the
crypt() unix function.

More details would be welcome... What hashing function are you using at
Heroku? Short of bcrypt, all it gives is a false sense of security.

As is, it sounds more dangerous than useful.

~~~
kingkilr
There are plenty of reasonable options besides bcrypt, including PBKDF2 and
scrypt.

------
plasma
Any performance benchmarks of pgsql on heroku?

~~~
exogen
I've looked and haven't found any. But it should be relatively easy and cheap
to run your own specific throughput tests, since databases are metered by the
second just like dynos. I just confirmed with Heroku support that you could
(for example) spin up the $6,400 database plan, run the tests for (say) half
an hour, then destroy it. You'd only be charged about $5 in that case.

------
don_draper
ltree looks awesome. I didn't know it was in there.

~~~
willlll
My favorite is fuzzystrmatch. It gives you the soundex function which lets you
match things that kinda-sorta-sound-the-same. Example:
[https://postgres.heroku.com/dataclips/inpkhuzaczuwoppmudbles...](https://postgres.heroku.com/dataclips/inpkhuzaczuwoppmudblesrjzxle)

